# Owning a Land rover L2 - Pros and Cons



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

* Apologies for abusing the generosity of this forum.

Does anyone know what the reasons are for NOT buying a Land Rover L2, 2008-2010 models? Some good prices out there with dealers and Dubizzle. But what about reliability? What should be the typical servicing costs and how often are servicings done - 5K or 10K? Are repairs noticeably expensive, at least compared to Pajeros? 

Cheers


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Are repairs noticeably expensive, at least compared to Pajeros?


I can safely say that the repairs/maintenance will be more expensive in comparison to a Pajero. One of the main things that keeps coming up with any of the Land/Range rover SUV's is the high cost of maintenance and repairs, which keep increasing as the mileage counter keeps clicking over, of course.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That the L2 will be more expensive to maintain is stating the obvious but I'm trying to find out how much more expensive it tends to be. I know a typical servicing cost for a Pajero is about 600 AED at a reputable garage in Al Quoz, but will the L2's servicing run to 1,200 AED? More expensive, yes, on the other hand the luxury models tend to require fewer servicing, usually every 10K rather than 5K.



saraswat said:


> I can safely say that the repairs/maintenance will be more expensive in comparison to a Pajero. One of the main things that keeps coming up with any of the Land/Range rover SUV's is the high cost of maintenance and repairs, which keep increasing as the mileage counter keeps clicking over, of course.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, sorry for stating the obvious, although it was meant to be a point listed in the Con, per your thread title of 'Pro's and Con's', and in answer to the 'Are repairs noticeably expensive, at least compared to Pajeros?' question. Didn't realize you were looking for specific numbers...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Apologies that the post came off the wrong way. It wasn't my intent at all. I've no desire to turn into another Woodlands.

Was just hoping that someone would be able to give me a couple estimates/projections for typical servicing and repair costs. 

Cheers



saraswat said:


> Ok, sorry for stating the obvious, although it was meant to be a point listed in the Con, per your thread title of 'Pro's and Con's', and in answer to the 'Are repairs noticeably expensive, at least compared to Pajeros?' question. Didn't realize you were looking for specific numbers...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

PROS: It's a Land Rover

CONS: It's not a Defender


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a customer with a 2 yr old LR2 (disco to me) and they are changing for a Landcruiser simply because of aftersales. 3-5 days for a routine service! And they are horribly expensive to repair. As Vantage says the only Landrover is the defender....


----------

